# Review of a product



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I just tried this shampoo and conditioner





I first tried it on Laurel, and I thought that her hair seemed dry, but Laurel has a crazy coat, so I didn't think much of it. 
I just finished Violet who never mats and very little tangling. 

Her hair was a mess with these products. It tangled, and looks frizzy . It took me so long to dry her because I had to keep combing out the tangles. 

I'm not even going to try it on Dewey, he tangles easy anyway. 
I'll stick to Pure Paw or Spectrum 10 from now on. 

55.00 with shipping down the drain.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I think Carol uses it and really likes it. I use and organic shampoo and it works well for Luck.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I have these and haven't had a dry issue or the tangling issue with Tyler's hair. He's actually shiny and soft. Did you dilute it? I don't dilute.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

kd1212 said:


> I have these and haven't had a dry issue or the tangling issue with Tyler's hair. He's actually shiny and soft. Did you dilute it? I don't dilute.


I diluted it for Laurel but when I saw how dry it looked , I didn't dilute for Violet. . I do dilute the Pure Paws and Spectrum 10


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh no Debbie, not only you have tangled but phew $55 is really expensive. I've tried their moisture unleashed spray and wasn't impressed at all. Love the ice on ice!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am so over paying ridiculously high prices for grooming products. I spent something over $150 on a well respected brand of grooming products that were a total disaster...I mean none of it worked, and it gave all three of my dogs the BIG itchies. I kind of think that if a product is super expensive, it is all hype...because there are vultures out there making big profits on us pet lovers. Please forgive me, but I have found, by using them, that none of the highly touted CC products or appliances are worth buying.....Hey anyone want a $250 dryer that scares your dogs and makes them shiver...you can have it for the cost of shipping.

Editing to say: Irony of ironies, after saying how I really feel about CC products, I just went to my e-mail and found a CC promotion encouraging me to buy their products. LMAO, what a coincidence.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Irony or ironies....after risking the wrath of devotees of CC, I just went to my e-mail and found a CC promotion. Was this a weird coincidence? Or is Google reading everything I type?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I bought Moisture Unleashed in February and have used it on Tyler and his hair comes out very shiny and soft with much less tangles and seems to be more dirt resistant. I'm not one to spend a fortune on shampoo and conditioner for him but this really made a difference. Maybe it depends on the coat.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> I bought Moisture Unleashed in February and have used it on Tyler and his hair comes out very shiny and soft with much less tangles and seems to be more dirt resistant. I'm not one to spend a fortune on shampoo and conditioner for him but this really made a difference. Maybe it depends on the coat.


Yes, Sue...it does so much depend on the coat. What is a miracle for one is a nightmare for another. I don't mean to say that any product is not good, I only meant to say that it didn't work for my dogs...with very different coats.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> I bought Moisture Unleashed in February and have used it on Tyler and his hair comes out very shiny and soft with much less tangles and seems to be more dirt resistant. I'm not one to spend a fortune on shampoo and conditioner for him but this really made a difference. Maybe it depends on the coat.


Yes I agree it depends on the coat. I was expecting Violet to come out shining, smooth and tangle free , like always, but it didn't happen. 
I tried Moisture Unleashed because I was running low on Pure Paws(which I dilute) and lasts a long time. 
It just didn't work for us. 
I'm glad that it worked on Pretty Boy Tyler! 

I guess everyone's different in what they like.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I like Spectrum 10 and will stick to it. I also use Clean Start and really like it. I hate buying products and finding out they don't work for me!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks Debbie, I was wondering about this brand. I love Pure Paws and will be sticking to it. It may be expensive but there is a huge difference between it and all the cheap pet store brands I have tried. It really does make the coat brush easier and makes is more silky and shiny. Plus, if you dilute the pure paws like you're supposed to (I don't always) it is also not that expensive at all.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I use it and love it. Also love the smell.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

What variety do you recommend for either Pure Paws or CC Spectrum??? I would love to try something different for Chrissy (Malt) and Snuggles (Yorkie)


----------



## Ashley21 (May 2, 2012)

What dilution ratio do you use for Pure Paws. I've generally used 1:8 but I'm wondering if more would be better? I haven't tried moisture unleash. I have used CC spectrum 10 and like the immediate results but they tend to start matting a lot quicker than with Pure Paws.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ashley21 (May 2, 2012)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> What variety do you recommend for either Pure Paws or CC Spectrum??? I would love to try something different for Chrissy (Malt) and Snuggles (Yorkie)



I really like PP reconstructing shampoo and conditioner.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I wasn't a fan of diluting it or any other shampoo--I didn't put much water in, but feel like it's too watery. I spoke to my hair stylist about it and he said to put dabs of shampoo evenly placed without diluting and then later. I will say I like it, don't love the Moisture Unleashed. I've got Pure Paws Reconstructing shampoo and the volume conditioner. I have samples of the Spectrum 10 shampoo and conditioner and I also have Espree Plum Perfect shampoo and conditioner. Out of all of these, I'm finding that Plum Perfect lasts the longest as far as soft, silky, smell and brightness. 





Furbabies mom said:


> I diluted it for Laurel but when I saw how dry it looked , I didn't dilute for Violet. . I do dilute the Pure Paws and Spectrum 10


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> What variety do you recommend for either Pure Paws or CC Spectrum??? I would love to try something different for Chrissy (Malt) and Snuggles (Yorkie)


I use the Silk line, and really like it. 


I use CC Spectrum 10 conditioner and shampoo as well. I think they both work well. I have to use a Clarifying shampoo at least once a month, especially on Dewey or his hair becomes gummy and takes a long time to dry.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Ashley21 said:


> What dilution ratio do you use for Pure Paws. I've generally used 1:8 but I'm wondering if more would be better? I haven't tried moisture unleash. I have used CC spectrum 10 and like the immediate results but they tend to start matting a lot quicker than with Pure Paws.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I do a little more than 1:8, when I notice matting easier and not feeling as soft, I know it's time to use a clarifying shampoo. The products build up and my dogs coat don't look or dry as well as with a clean coat.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Sometimes I am such a dummy. I was just comparing the prices on shampoo and conditioner and the one I am using now costs more than CC...and more than double the price of the Matrix that I use for myself. :embarrassed:

I am really happy with it though. I do like Spectrum 10, but not as much as Pet Silk. What is really great is the Pet Silk Liquid Silk Serum. It helps loosen tangles and a small amount applied after a bath makes MiMi's hair really shine.....or maybe her new diet is what made her hair shiny...I started both at about the same time.


----------



## Sophieanne (Aug 1, 2013)

Sylvia... I bought that same dryer with the attached arm after reading how everyone says it is wonderful... My baby nearly came unhinged!!! It was louder than my vacuum!!! I was so disgusted!!! I called the company and they wanted a 15% restock fee. Then I called Amazon where I bought it and explained my problem and how unhappy I was. They gave me a full refund. I have had to learn to pick and choose what to buy. 

Now I can say... I love PP silk line. It is worth the money as my youngest has silk hair that matts. If i'm not using this on her, I use mine (WEN conditioning). They are both fabulous. My other two... they use pp purple bottle and oatmeal.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

When I dilute I typically do the 8:1 like pure paws recommends. The first time I used it, I was sure it woudn't work because it was so watery but I was shocked at the difference it made, even diluted.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I wish I could find somewhere here in Canada to buy Pipper a good shampoo and conditioner. Any place I have looked at, the shipping cost more than the product.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I got it this morning to Sylvia! But I have to admit, I LOVE my dryer...I hope it never breaks!!!



Sylie said:


> Irony or ironies....after risking the wrath of devotees of CC, I just went to my e-mail and found a CC promotion. Was this a weird coincidence? Or is Google reading everything I type?


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I think all products don't work on all coats. So far it seems these products work best on fine/silky coats.

I had the same experience with Georgie and the moisture unleashed, I even thought it might get better after more baths. Nope, tangles galore, an hour plus of brushing every night! even after a quick morning brush  Back to Spec 10 and 1st bath, no more tangles, whew! I also started using it to wash her face after meals and we went back to square 1 with the tear staining, ugh. 

Deb, I'm sure you could sell it to someone on here to recoup some of the cost...just a thought.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

lydiatug said:


> I think all products don't work on all coats. So far it seems these products work best on fine/silky coats.
> 
> I had the same experience with Georgie and the moisture unleashed, I even thought it might get better after more baths. Nope, tangles galore, an hour plus of brushing every night! even after a quick morning brush  Back to Spec 10 and 1st bath, no more tangles, whew! I also started using it to wash her face after meals and we went back to square 1 with the tear staining, ugh.
> 
> Deb, I'm sure you could sell it to someone on here to recoup some of the cost...just a thought.


I'll use it on Hardy. His hair never even tangles, but it's coarse and crazy looking!! 

I just might use it myself!! LOL! I have the same hair as Hardy!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Sylvia, sent you a fb message...if you're serious about the dryer I'll buy it from you...kool pup?



Sylie said:


> I am so over paying ridiculously high prices for grooming products. I spent something over $150 on a well respected brand of grooming products that were a total disaster...I mean none of it worked, and it gave all three of my dogs the BIG itchies. I kind of think that if a product is super expensive, it is all hype...because there are vultures out there making big profits on us pet lovers. Please forgive me, but I have found, by using them, that none of the highly touted CC products or appliances are worth buying.....Hey anyone want a $250 dryer that scares your dogs and makes them shiver...you can have it for the cost of shipping.
> 
> Editing to say: Irony of ironies, after saying how I really feel about CC products, I just went to my e-mail and found a CC promotion encouraging me to buy their products. LMAO, what a coincidence.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

I have the Kool Pup dryer and love it too. Maggie doesn't shiver and is very calm while being groomed with it. Maybe that also depends on the dog.

It is a shame to have spent money on something you can't use, I also have tried many different shampoos/conditioners for Maggie and didn't like. I try to pass them on to friends for their pets. And some I have given to local rescue shelters. Pet products are expensive!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I love the Kool Pup Dryer, mine don't mind it at all. It did take me(not the dogs) awhile to get the hang of using it. It would take me way too long with my hand held to dryer.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Thank you for the heads up. I won't be wasting my money on that product.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

On the Kool Pup I don't use the nozzle. That cuts down on the air noise. I also have mine sitting on carpet.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

elly said:


> On the Kool Pup I don't use the nozzle. That cuts down on the air noise. I also have mine sitting on carpet.


Yes that makes a difference.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Good point, I don't use the nozzle either...way too noisy. Also if you get the brush too close it can make a quick scary noise. I have mine hanging from my grooming table now, but did have it on the carpet at one time. Didn't notice a difference.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

elly said:


> On the Kool Pup I don't use the nozzle. That cuts down on the air noise. I also have mine sitting on carpet.



I used it for the first time yesterday without the nozzle and i really liked it...thanks for the heads up! :thumbsup:

I love the Show Products Clarity Line for Kelly...she has a very fine silky coat. I originally liked the Moisture Unleashed for Reese but found the more i used it the more her coat would mat up.  I wasn't fond of the PP Silk Basics line for Reese, the first time i used it i loved it and then the 2nd time her coat wasn't as soft. This weekend i decided to try the PP Reconstructing Shampoo and conditioner on Reese and Kelly this weekend and really liked it, i just have to dilute more for Kelly's coat and i clarified with the Factor Zero...love that stuff. I really love PP H2O for Reese, but i know there are quite a few people that really didn't care for it. Unfortunately CC Spectrum 10 seems to dry out both Reese and Kelly''s coat, but i love it for my other three! There is one other line that i love for Kelly's coat and that is #1 All Systems Shampoo #1 All Systems Super Cleaning & Conditioning Shampoo and the Botanical Conditioner #1 All Systems Botanical Conditioner and i love love love the pinbrush #1 All Systems Soft 27mm Pin Brush Detail I think i'll just stick with PP and the #1 All Systems for the girls, it's not really worth buying the Clarity line for Kelly when there are other lines i like just as much and are more budget friendly.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

I use the SHOW Moisture Unleashed exclusively on the the beard now ( not what it is designed for however). Tweety has cotton coat and she will turn into a giant mat ball and I'd have to shave her if I use products like the PP SILK or the SHOW Moisture Unleashed on her legs.

Dolce NEVER mats, but her legs do mat a little with the MU.

I LOVE LOVE the Moisture Unleashed conditioner and shampoo for the beard though. I first wash the face with the Blueberry facial. I find the blueberry scrub very drying, so I follow with a 2nd wash with the MU...then I use the MU conditioner ~~~ caring to stay away from the eyes, but getting pretty darn close ...

I have found that her beard has stayed white and healthy using this process and I love her face smelling like the MU.

All of my girls have varying coats and I find that the LEAST and almost virtually zero matting occurs with the PP Reconstructing ~~ albeit the coat can sometimes get a might bit less shiny visually, but still soft to the touch.

Softer to the touch and still no mats is the PP AMPLIFY line === love it!!

Differing coats seem to take different products...hard to find that perfect combination sometimes... and then my family will REJECT some products STRICTLY cuz they hate the smell...those bottles get given away ...


----------

